# Any ideal what this is



## dollarbill (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is .It came out of a box of stuff from a muesum.A tooth maybe or a tail


----------



## dollarbill (May 29, 2009)

something from the sea  maybe. Thanks for any help all.
      bill


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2009)

..is it pontiled?

 ..I mean, what does the bottom look like? I have a precambrian feeling about this![]


----------



## athometoo (May 29, 2009)

PUT IT UNDER YOUR PILLOW  , SEE IF THE TOOTH FAIRY LEAVES YA SOMETHING . probally cuss ya out for trying to give it a hernia . [] , maybe a tail or flipper? cool find though .      sam


----------



## dollarbill (May 29, 2009)

other side  pre pontil I'd say .


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2009)

Clevenger Bros?

 I love fossils, but I'm no expert.. it must be identifiable.. unless it's unknown and that's why the museum s/c'ed it.. [>:]


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2009)

Very cool. I have been interested in fossils since I was a little boy. I still have my first dinosaur book around here some where. Got it when I was 6 and all the dinosaurs draged their tails which is something that has been corrected thanks to an 8 year old.

 You should be able to find it on the internet some where and it does look like it came from the sea.


----------



## bostaurus (May 29, 2009)

Kind of looks like a plant shoot.


----------



## Bardist (May 29, 2009)

What are the measurements?


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A GATOR TAIL. JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (May 29, 2009)

its part of some sea going worm like animal, I forget exactly what they are called, but they're found along with trilobites, and very ancient!


----------



## LC (May 29, 2009)

I believe it is part of a Cephlapod from the Ordivician Period Bill, they lived when the earth was covered with water , supposedly fed on Trilobites , the blasted varmints . I have seen them found in my area as long as four feet in length and believe they got bigger than that . The link below shows what one supposedly looked like in complete form . I love fossils , have collected them (mostly Trilobites)  for for the past fifteen years or more .

 http://www.fossils-facts-and-finds.com/ordovician_period.html


----------



## dollarbill (May 29, 2009)

I first just want to thank you all for your input .LC I believe you got it my friend .Thanks for the link great info. 
                bill


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2009)

does look a bit like part of a cephlapod but the suture lines are pretty simple on it. How big is it?


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

A little over 10in. long about 8 in. around at the large end and  4and a half at the small end .


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Large end


----------



## cordilleran (May 30, 2009)

Gunther is on the right track. I suspect that we have a coil section from a giant ammonite presented in Dollar Bill's specimen.


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

Small end of course


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2009)

Hey Bill, can you ask the good folks at the museum what it was.. or is?[8|]


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Cyberdigger 
  I'll ask  the one woman that directed me to the glass When I see her .I don't think they were pleased I went through there trash and brought attention to some wonderful old silk screens they were sending to the dump .I have no more room My wounderful wife says so . Or they would have come home too . I did'nt post pics of the fake french horns and old stright trumpets I brought home .SEVERAL OF EACH .They were brass I tryed to explane to her.I can't  help myself some times .She really can't understand the broken shards . Thanks agian all .
            bill


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 1, 2009)

maybe a horn? or something that gave us the modern day armadillo =) keep on brining those shards home buddy


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2009)

ANY BODY EVER SEE THE MOVIE "TREMORS"?[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool piece!  I could almost imagine it being part of a fossilized elephant trunk, lol.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like part of a tree.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Fossilized Horn Coral,I believe this is Rugosa.


----------

